# رنامج TweakMASTER-PRO لسحب سرعة النت فى الشبكات لجهازك



## PETER_OSCAR (11 مارس 2009)

برنامج TweakMASTER-PRO هو افضل برنامج موجود حاليا لزيادة سرعة النت حيث ان البرنامج يقوم بسحب سرعة النت فى الشبكات ويضع جهازك اول جهاز فى الشبكه يصله النت تعمل DOWNLOAD زى مانتا عايز 
معلومات عن البرنامجVersion
2.06 Build 784

File date
January, 25th 2006

File size
2,624 KB
موقع الشركة:http://www.tweakmaster.com/main.php
وديه صور البرنامج





قم باختيار نوع اتصالك مع النت


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2009)

ميررسى على البرنامج

 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك بيتر​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا بيتر على البرنامج​


----------



## عمادفايز (12 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يباركك يابيتر انا كنت محتاجةجدا
اشكرك*


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا يا بيتر


----------



## ايهاب انور (12 مارس 2009)

اللهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (18 مارس 2009)

الاخ بيتر المحترم
سلام برب المجد
هل يوجد للبرنامج باس ورد ؟ 
كل ما اعمل تنظيم للبرنامج ويعمل Restar يعود للحاله الاصليه لماذا ؟
مع تقديري


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (18 مارس 2009)

عادل يوسف بطرس قال:


> الاخ بيتر المحترم
> سلام برب المجد
> هل يوجد للبرنامج باس ورد ؟
> كل ما اعمل تنظيم للبرنامج ويعمل restar يعود للحاله الاصليه لماذا ؟
> مع تقديري



*شكرا لمرورك يا عادل بس البرنامج مالوش باسورد وشكرا*


----------

